# Canada Work Visa



## vkas007_ishu (Oct 8, 2015)

I have applied visitor visa twice....and got refusal....Once in 2018 and in 2019.....My age is 37 years old...Kindly help me out to get canada visa and under which category i can apply. 
In general IELTS i got good bands in all modules except reading SPEAKING: 7.0 LISTENING: 8.5 WRITING: 7.0 READING: 5.5.
Education Assessment also done. Kindly help me get Canada Visa..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You don’t require an English test to come to Canada as a tourist.

If you want to migrate to Canada on the Express Entry program, then you will require proof of English language ability with your application.

If you don’t achieve a CLB score of 7 _in *all* modules_ then you will be refused.

You must increase your Reading score to IELTS 6 or higher or you will continue to be refused. It doesn’t matter that the other bands are slightly higher - IRCC requires that you achieve a IELTS band score of 6. There is no way that they will accept the 5.5 you achieved in Reading and there is no way to work around this without re-sitting the test until your score improves.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

evancarlo88 said:


> If you met the needed point, you can apply for PR.


Until OP improves their English test scores, they won't qualify to come to Canada.


----------

